# Chip carving patterns



## lovestoys (Jan 27, 2010)

*Coasters*










Just a pattern I've been playing with. Pretty basic approach to a rosette. The outer dimension is 3 1/2" square. The pattern starts with approximately a 10mm border.

Enjoy.


----------



## Ecocandle (Jan 2, 2010)

lovestoys said:


> *Coasters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not sure the photo came through.


----------



## DropLast (Feb 22, 2010)

lovestoys said:


> *Coasters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cant see the photo


----------



## lovestoys (Jan 27, 2010)

lovestoys said:


> *Coasters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I fixed the pattern display now.


----------



## lovestoys (Jan 27, 2010)

*Burst*



















Another basic coaster pattern. I use the straight lines to practice my "pull" cuts. The star bursts are done with a stab knife.


----------



## lovestoys (Jan 27, 2010)

*Grid pattern #1*



















Found a cool trick to help with the dry air of winter carving. I've been placing a piece of dampened paper towel around the wood blank an hour or two before I carve. When I first did it, I just put it on one side, which lead to some weird warping, but when the blank re-dried it was flat again (*whew*).

This pattern relies almost entirely on the basic triangle cuts, so it's good for practice. I used a simple flower motif in the center, it can be left blank or used for something more creative.


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

lovestoys said:


> *Grid pattern #1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good work posting these chip carving patterns!
I like that you kept them basic so someone fairly new to chip carving can find success.
If you'd like to share them with me, I can share them with my members.

I recognize your handle. Are you a My Chip Carving member?

Marty
www.MyChipCarving.com
866-444-6996


----------



## lovestoys (Jan 27, 2010)

lovestoys said:


> *Grid pattern #1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure Marty, feel free to share them!


----------



## lovestoys (Jan 27, 2010)

*Wheat 1*

Perhaps a good design for coasters that will hold those beer bottles! Keeping the knife in a near vertical position where the stems cross over will help to keep tear out to a minimum.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

lovestoys said:


> *Wheat 1*
> 
> Perhaps a good design for coasters that will hold those beer bottles! Keeping the knife in a near vertical position where the stems cross over will help to keep tear out to a minimum.


that's an interesting design … the spirit of the grain??


----------



## lovestoys (Jan 27, 2010)

lovestoys said:


> *Wheat 1*
> 
> Perhaps a good design for coasters that will hold those beer bottles! Keeping the knife in a near vertical position where the stems cross over will help to keep tear out to a minimum.


Yeah, maybe I should change the name to "grain spirit"!


----------



## lovestoys (Jan 27, 2010)

*Fans 1*










I based this on the form used in a cross pattern from myChipCarving.com


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

lovestoys said:


> *Fans 1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I have collected a few patterns and hope to try this as soon as I find some decent wood for carving.


----------



## lovestoys (Jan 27, 2010)

lovestoys said:


> *Fans 1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My pleasure - enjoy! I use basswood for most of my exercises. Butternut also works well to get started. 1/4 - 3/8" of an inch thick is good for the coasters, I cut them to 3 1/2" wide and about 18" long, and carve them before cutting them apart. (Just seems easier for me that way)


----------



## lovestoys (Jan 27, 2010)

*Burst 2*










I added a simple border around this design, the sides are cut from the inside first, then the outside.


----------



## lovestoys (Jan 27, 2010)

*Flake 1*










Another basic pattern, builds on the simple triangle-but it's set up to cut across grains at different angles.


----------



## lovestoys (Jan 27, 2010)

*Test Pattern*

I don't know, it just looked like an old style TV test pattern.


----------



## THEGREATPUMPKIN (Nov 21, 2009)

lovestoys said:


> *Test Pattern*
> 
> I don't know, it just looked like an old style TV test pattern.


You're right ,I like it. JIM


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

lovestoys said:


> *Test Pattern*
> 
> I don't know, it just looked like an old style TV test pattern.


It looks different, that is a good thing."You just got to please the man in the mirror."


----------



## lovestoys (Jan 27, 2010)

*Leaf 1*

Time to start with some curves - I've created a pattern that's based on an article that Wayne Barton published about designing your own leaf patterns. I did a simple leaf, and just reflected it around the boundary. I put in a tulip pattern in the center, but feel free to fill the center with a design of your own.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

lovestoys said:


> *Leaf 1*
> 
> Time to start with some curves - I've created a pattern that's based on an article that Wayne Barton published about designing your own leaf patterns. I did a simple leaf, and just reflected it around the boundary. I put in a tulip pattern in the center, but feel free to fill the center with a design of your own.


Very nice. I missed your other patterns, and have to say that I appreciate you posting them. Looks like I may have to do some chip carving ;-)


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

lovestoys said:


> *Leaf 1*
> 
> Time to start with some curves - I've created a pattern that's based on an article that Wayne Barton published about designing your own leaf patterns. I did a simple leaf, and just reflected it around the boundary. I put in a tulip pattern in the center, but feel free to fill the center with a design of your own.


How about a picture of the finished board(s) for inspiration?


----------



## lovestoys (Jan 27, 2010)

lovestoys said:


> *Leaf 1*
> 
> Time to start with some curves - I've created a pattern that's based on an article that Wayne Barton published about designing your own leaf patterns. I did a simple leaf, and just reflected it around the boundary. I put in a tulip pattern in the center, but feel free to fill the center with a design of your own.


Kolwdwrkr - you're welcome!

jm82435 - I've been meanding to do that for a while, this may be the motivation I needed to photograph the ones I've carved and put them up with the patterns. 

I'll try to get that done this weekend.


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

lovestoys said:


> *Leaf 1*
> 
> Time to start with some curves - I've created a pattern that's based on an article that Wayne Barton published about designing your own leaf patterns. I did a simple leaf, and just reflected it around the boundary. I put in a tulip pattern in the center, but feel free to fill the center with a design of your own.


Way to go! You're doing well.

Marty
www.MyChipCarving.com
866-444-6996


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

lovestoys said:


> *Leaf 1*
> 
> Time to start with some curves - I've created a pattern that's based on an article that Wayne Barton published about designing your own leaf patterns. I did a simple leaf, and just reflected it around the boundary. I put in a tulip pattern in the center, but feel free to fill the center with a design of your own.


That is better, thanks.


----------

